# Carefresh with baking Soda



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

I was wondering if the baking Soda was okay for ratties?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Baking soda? What would you need it for?


----------



## Roxy1778 (Feb 16, 2011)

Baking soda neutralizes smells. I was going to do the exact same thing as soon as I got my ratties. if i were you, don't put it in the cage, but put a cup of it near the cage.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes I would put it in the cage, for odors there i really nothing to do to 100% eliminate smell. Frequent cleaning, fresh hammocks and bedding.

I have heard putting a drop of Vanilla extract can help with poop Oder but have no proof to back it up.


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

I use the regular Carefresh Ultra, and I haven't noticed any bad smells coming from my cage at all, even with four rats in it.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't hurt them... My petsmart has alot of the carefresh on sale and the kind with baking Soda is $5 less.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

They sell one with Baking Soda? Whats it called?
Is it the Advanced Odor Control? If so then it's safe. But I would not recommend putting it straight into a cage plain though.

Let me know how it works if you get it, I have never tried that kind.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah it's the Advanced Odor control. My girls and the Baby girls have all been using litter boxes but the boys just dont get it. So the bottom of their cage has Carefresh. The Petco about an hour from me was going out of business about 3 months ago(before i even got any ratties but had been planning on it) so i went and bought a bunch of the small bags of colors(all they had of the colors) and a large bag of the naturals. I'm down to the naturals now and even though there only two big boys and two baby boys in the cage it starts smelling a little sooner than the colors did. The colors is more expensive but works better, the Advanced is less expensive but i was worried about he effects of the baking Soda. I looked it up and found a mouse website that alot of them sprinkle straight Baking soda into their bedding and mix it with their hands before putting the mice in. They say it works really well with odor control. They stated that you have to sprinkle it and mix it in, if you leave clumps when the mice pee it cakes up. But in with the carefresh or mixed in by hand it think it should be fine.


It took me forever to type this. Zeus wanted to type tonight. He says this:
. cccccccccccccccccccccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 4jhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Thanks Zeus!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just make sure the baking soda is baked into the carefresh and you're fine.


----------

